# Alternatives to Root Tabs



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

Are there any granular fertilizers sold at home depot or lowes, which can be used in a planted tank?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

As a substrate or on top of a substrate you already have?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i know a few people that have made there own with this stuff:

http://www.scotts.com/smg/brand/osmocote/brandLanding.jsp


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

GitMoe said:


> As a substrate or on top of a substrate you already have?


On top of the substrate I already have.... Im using plain gravel, my tank did not start out planted......


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

beedee said:


> i know a few people that have made there own with this stuff:
> 
> http://www.scotts.com/smg/brand/osmocote/brandLanding.jsp


How would someone go about making their own? By putting a couple pieces into a capsule? Could I just insert a few pellets directly near a plant and call it a day?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Let me introduce you to Chad's lovely picture: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1156168-post54.html

Osmocote plus found at Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Kmart, etc, ice tray and water. Total inital cost is usually under $10 for a lifetime supply (practically).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Osmokote, but the near lifetime supply here is about $12.00.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

You can use ice trays to freeze it and insert the cubes in the substrate. I fill up "00" size gel caps with Oscomote Plus. Use about 5 grams of Oscomote/square feet.


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies… Can I pickup gel caps at CVS/Rite Aid? Also, how often do you fertilize with Osmocote, if say the plant was a sword, crypt, Moneywort,…. Was that 2 grams of osmocote per ice cube block? Also, has everyone had good results using it? Any bad experiences? Seems like a simple and cost effective alternative to Seachme tabs...

Thanks


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kojack said:


> Thanks for all the replies… Can I pickup gel caps at CVS/Rite Aid? Also, how often do you fertilize with Osmocote, if say the plant was a sword, crypt, Moneywort,…. Was that 2 grams of osmocote per ice cube block? Also, has everyone had good results using it? Any bad experiences? Seems like a simple and cost effective alternative to Seachme tabs...
> 
> Thanks


You can buy the "00" size gel caps here deleted

My gel caps contains about 0.90 grams of Oscomote Plus and use about 25 gel caps for my 55g and about 15 for my 29g every 3 to 4 months. I never did the ice cubs stuff but, I heard it works great. Lol, I like filling up gel caps.

I can send you some (free) to try it............... just shoot me a pm.


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> You can buy the "00" size gel caps here
> 
> My gel caps contains about 0.90 grams of Oscomote Plus and use about 25 gel caps for my 55g and about 15 for my 29g every 3 to 4 months. I never did the ice cubs stuff but, I heard it works great. Lol, I like filling up gel caps.
> 
> I can send you some (free) to try it............... just shoot me a pm.


Great, thanks for the info..... I have a 55 gallon as well. Ill send you PM regarding the caps. Also I copied the ebay link... thanks, but I recommend you delete it because it's against the forum rules. I was previously given infraction point for doing it and I was not even selling anything...

How long have you been using osmocote? Any water paramters effected?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kojack said:


> Great, thanks for the info..... I have a 55 gallon as well. Ill send you PM regarding the caps. Also I copied the ebay link... thanks, but I recommend you delete it because it's against the forum rules. I was previously given infraction point for doing it and I was not even selling anything...
> 
> How long have you been using osmocote? Any water paramters effected?


I just started about 1 month ago after I did research here and other planted tank forums. No water paramters effected. I am assuming you are not going to vacuum or constantly disturb the substrate.
Btw, I am not selling anything, the caps that I will send you are free including free shipping.


----------



## shd17 (Sep 5, 2010)

Is osmocote safe for fish?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Safe for fish, shrimps, and plants.

Why do you think we recommend it here in the forum :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

PinoyBoy said:


> Safe for fish, shrimps, and plants.
> 
> Why do you think we recommend it here in the forum :biggrin:


It is safe when it is contained in the substrate, but if you just sprinkle them on top of the substrate, expect to see a green water attack not too long afterwards, and possible bad effect on the fish. Osmocoat, like most terrestrial fertilizers, can be assumed to contain some urea and ammonia.


----------



## shd17 (Sep 5, 2010)

haha...I'm a newbie. This is good to know since I already have it.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

Since I am guilty of "rearranging" the plants from time to time I would have to refrain from using terrestrial fertilizers. I do love the affordability of this alternative for root tablets.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I rearranged all the time with no problems. If any of them popped up, I just pushed them back in the substrate with a bamboo skewer.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I rearranged all the time with no problems. If any of them popped up, I just pushed them back in the substrate with a bamboo skewer.


Lol, same here.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

now i was thinking about trying this as well, where can i buy the empty capsule to fill this stuff. 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

this is the correct stuff right?

would be nice if anyone could tell me what it contain and in how many %

thanks

is this the same thing as root medic, to me it looks similar.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

happi said:


> now i was thinking about trying this as well, where can i buy the empty capsule to fill this stuff.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


Get the Osmocote Plus
http://www.amazon.com/Scotts-Miracl...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1286047745&sr=8-1

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS 16-9-12
TOTAL NITROGEN (N)*. 16%
8.9% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
7.1% Nitrate Nitrogen
AVAILABLE PHOSPHATE (P2O5)*. 9%
SOLUBLE POTASH (K2O)*. 12%
MAGNESIUM (Mg)* (Total). 1.3%
0.9% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
SULFUR (S)*. 5.4%
5.4% Combined Sulfur (S)
BORON (B)*. 0.02%
COPPER (Cu). 0.05%
0.05% Water Soluble Copper (Cu)
IRON (Fe)* (Total). 0.46%
0.09% Water Soluble Iron (Fe)
0.01% Chelated Iron (Fe)
MANGANESE (Mn)* (Total). 0.06%
0.06% Water Soluble Manganese (Mn)
MOLYBDENUM (Mo)*. 0.02%
ZINC (Zn) (Total) . 0.05%
0.02% Water Soluble Zinc (Zn)*

..........and the "00" gel caps from Ebay.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks barbarossa

do they sell Osmocote Plus at local store, is that a dry or liquid fertilizer (must be dry, am stupid)

yes i found those capsule for $13 for 1000 of them.

i dont like the sound of ammonia in that fertilizer and plus it seems in very high numbers, 8.9%

more questins:

how many capsule should i add in 50g (should 25 capsule be fine)?
how long does it take for those capsule to melt down?
how long would it take for the capsule to start feeding the plants, soon after you add them?
how would i know if the capsule are not releasing the fertilizer in the water (making nitrate, ammonia etc spike up)?
how long would they last? (3-4 months, and add more capsule, Right?)


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

happi said:


> thanks barbarossa
> 
> do they sell Osmocote Plus at local store, is that a dry or liquid fertilizer (must be dry, am stupid)
> 
> ...


Hi,

I purchased it at Amazon b/c I am lazy to go look for it in local stores. Osmocote Plus can be bought at Lowes, Home Depot, Wal-Mart and so on. I have been using Osmocote for a month now and have no fish deaths so, I would not worry about the ammonia. Btw, my goldies are big diggers and sometimes I have to push the little Osmocote balls back into the substrate. Like I said, fish are OK and no algae. I think that all root tabs contain ammonia.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased it at Amazon b/c I am lazy to go look for it in local stores. Osmocote Plus can be bought at Lowes, Home Depot, Wal-Mart and so on. I have been using Osmocote for a month now and have no fish deaths so, I would not worry about the ammonia. Btw, my goldies are big diggers and sometimes I have to push the little Osmocote balls back into the substrate. Like I said, fish are OK and no algae. I think that all root tabs contain ammonia.


thanks and could you answer other questions if possible.

so how is your plants health?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

happi said:


> thanks and could you answer other questions if possible.
> 
> so how is your plants health?


Plants and fish are doing great except that 2 of my fancy goldies eat my Hornwort constantly and they even managed to eat some of the water lettuce's roots. They do leave the other plants alone. 2 bad goldies out of 10.:icon_lol:


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Plants and fish are doing great except that 2 of my fancy goldies eat my Hornwort constantly and they even managed to eat some of the water lettuce's roots. They do leave the other plants alone. 2 bad goldies out of 10.:icon_lol:


yeah i have heard that they will eat the plants, anyway do you mind posting a picture of your tank in which you use this fertilizers. just wanted to see how it working for you and please do write about water parameter including water hardness, PH etc.

if anyone else is using the same method please share your experience and please post a picture. most of the newbies like me are not aware of these things and we are wasting our money on seachem or api root tabs.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

am still trying to find out if this is liquid or dry fertilizer, can anyone answer please. looking at the bottle makes me think that its liquid.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

happi said:


> yeah i have heard that they will eat the plants, anyway do you mind posting a picture of your tank in which you use this fertilizers. just wanted to see how it working for you and please do write about water parameter including water hardness, PH etc.
> 
> if anyone else is using the same method please share your experience and please post a picture. most of the newbies like me are not aware of these things and we are wasting our money on seachem or api root tabs.


Ph 7
Gh 6
Kh 4
Nitrate 30
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Po4, I don't know until I get the test kit next week.

I have no pics for you right now but, I assured you that my plants are doing great.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Ph 7
> Gh 6
> Kh 4
> Nitrate 30
> ...



thanks for the info

but you missed one of my main question


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

happi said:


> am still trying to find out if this is liquid or dry fertilizer, can anyone answer please. looking at the bottle makes me think that its liquid.


Dry, very small round balls. Btw, shake the bottle before every use.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

happi said:


> thanks barbarossa
> 
> do they sell Osmocote Plus at local store, is that a dry or liquid fertilizer (must be dry, am stupid)
> 
> ...


 Tom Barr recommends about 5 grams/sq foot. One "00" gel cap contains almost one gram of Osmocote. At least mine does. Yep, about 3 to 4 months before adding more.



> how would i know if the capsule are not releasing the fertilizer in the water (making nitrate, ammonia etc spike up)?


Can anyone answer this?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about it over ferting your water column. Here is a thread on the subject and a pic of the stuff I use... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...g-nutrients-existing-sediment-simple-way.html


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you chad


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Osmocote Plus contains macro and micro nutrients.


----------



## tk_29_109 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great info everyone! Thanks!


----------

